# Frogfish spotted on the Tenneco reef



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

I saw *8* large frogfish on the Tenneco yesterday. They were pretty cute. They all looked similar to this guy.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Did you grab any footage from the Tenneco and your frog buddies? We were out there Saturday for the first time. That structure looked like it came up to 60-80 feet from the surface. If that is the case it is an enormous reef.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Kenton said:


> Did you grab any footage from the Tenneco and your frog buddies?


Sorry, I was not carrying a camera.



Kenton said:


> We were out there Saturday for the first time. That structure looked like it came up to 60-80 feet from the surface. If that is the case it is an enormous reef.


It is a oil platform (legs) on its side. The top of the south end is around 100' deep and the top of the north end is around 80' deep. The bottom is just shy of 175'. We spotted the frogfish while touring the bottom.

Here is a side-scan sonar pic of the structure:


----------

